# Primary Display Simulator!



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Have you guys seen this? Looks to be pretty accurate. Fun to play with and get used to where everything is on the screen.

https://projects.invisionapp.com/share/DPCUX2ETA#/screens/246644268

Dan


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Have you guys seen this?
> 
> https://projects.invisionapp.com/share/DPCUX2ETA#/screens/246644268
> 
> Dan


I saw it on Twitter a bit earlier. Pretty cool!


----------

